# Somebirdies Have Their Timing WAY Off!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just got in a fledgling hummingbird! I'm shocked! Don't these birds realize it is the dead of winter? Granted, it's Southern California, BUT it's cold out there.

Signing off to feed the little one who is gaping up a storm! I will take it to the hummer rehabber tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh wow Terry too bad this wasn't yesterday I could have taken him. I don't usually 
talk with you about hummers but that is what I specialize in. Actually
the Annas can nest even in December. That is the earliest I've
seen them. Most years though you can bet on March 1st as the beginning. 
Wow, I guess I'd better get ready! I'm glad the little one found
his way to you. It is so critical that they get good care right
away. Nice to see you yesterday!

Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the replies! Beth, I so wish this little one had come in just before you got here yesterday. It would have easily and gratefully been going home with you. I can do OK with this one, but these little bitty guys just scare me to death. I'm not sure why .. I do eggling sparrows all the time but these other ones are worrisome to me. We're fine tonight .. the little one ate like a pig and is warm and comfy for the night .. s/he is outta here tomorrow though as I don't have the knowledge/experience to care for it nor the required permits. Good to know you do hummingbirds .. you'll probably be sorry that I know that! 

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Awwww - Do we get a picture before he/she goes!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I bet he is so cute, I sure hope you can post a pic.

It seems like the weather has been really strange lately and the birds may be confused. 

There have been a couple of unusual sightings that were seen here locally:

One is the harliquin duck, here is a pic, (sorry about the link where I found the pic) They are more native to North America, Quebec:

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowlgallery/82/index.html

The other a masked duck with blue bill, which is more native to Mexico.


http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i1680id.html


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cute. I would like to see a pic before he goes to his new home.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sesamestick...THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting Phoebe's web site cam! I turn her "on" every day. I usually don't do live cams but because Hummers are so active, she doesn't sit for long periods of time.

She had two babies: Sassy and Storm. Storm didn't make it but Sassy is definitely alive and hungry! Phoebe is an Allen's Hummingbird and she's a good mother! Her nest is built on a rose bush under an overhang to protect her and the camera from the rain.

She sure is pretty and I'm looking forward to watching Sassy grow.

I had the opportunity to watch a Hummer build a nest, have babies and saw the babies grow to adulthood. This was some years ago outside our office at ASU. 

But, with Phoebe, she is up close and personal.

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that must be crazy small, their food must me mostley sugar.... how interesting, I would be so nervouse too with one sooo very small. it's a wonder anyone even found it.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, we have robins in Maine right now.
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I imagine that little hummer is SO adorable! I would also be very nervous to handle such a tiny little bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the replies all .. the little hummer went to work with me this morning and then to the Wetlands & Wildlife Care Center at noon.

Treesa .. AWESOME ducks! I have seen only one Harlequin in the wild. It was at "my" duck pond some years ago .. a TOTALLY gorgeous bird! Have NEVER seen a masked duck, but guess I wouldn't because they don't frequent my part of the country. We have lots of Ruddy Ducks here, though. They are darling and quite handsome little ones.

I didn't get pictures of the little hummer from last night, but it was a fledgling almost ready to fly/hover. Here's some pics of another little hummer that passed through a few years ago .. the one from yesterday was much larger.



















Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, we have robins in Maine right now.
> Daryl


WOW! Do you mean baby Robins? If so .. your Robins are definitely time of year challenged! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sesamestick said:


> Probably an Allen's hummer.
> 
> http://cam.dellwo.com/
> 
> Enjoy Phoebe's nest cam... she is a delight.


Amazing! Thank you for the link!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, we have robins in Maine right now.
> Daryl


I think they are "Canadian Robins" your seeing right now - I think. They winter here. Our Robins go south - so I've been told


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Waynette,
I think you are right about Canadian robins. I don't care where they are from, it just makes winter easier to bear.
Goodness, Terry, I hope there are no babies yet. I do have 2 little kids in the loft, but their parents choose to nest under an upside-down kitty litter pan, make luxurious nests (lots fedders) and both parents are the tightest sitters I have ever seen. I check kids daily and all is going just fine.
Daryl


----------

